# Java3D: Textur kacheln?



## jagdfalke (7. Jun 2006)

Hi,
ich habe mir ein kleines Sonnensystem zusammengestöpselt und möcht nun als Hintergrund einen Sternenhimmel haben.
Dazu wollte ich eine Sphere um die ganze Szene legen und CULL_FRONT einstellen und dann eine Sternenhimmeltextur drüberlegen (von innen). Aber mein jpg wird dermaßen gedehnt, dass man die Sterne kaum als solche erkennt. Weiß jemand wie ich die Texture kacheln lassen kann? 


mfg
jagdfalke


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Jun 2006)

Wie das mit dem Image kacheln geht weiß ich nicht. Aber einen Sternenhimmel kriegt man auch so ganz schön hin:


```
BranchGroup backBranch = new BranchGroup();
        PointArray pa = new PointArray(numStars(), GeometryArray.COORDINATES);
        for (int i = 0; i < numStars(); i++) {
            pa.setCoordinate(i, new double[] { Math.random() - 0.5,
                    Math.random() - 0.5, Math.random() - 0.5 });
        }
        Appearance app = new Appearance();
        app.setColoringAttributes(new ColoringAttributes(1, 1, 1,
                ColoringAttributes.FASTEST));
        backBranch.addChild(new Shape3D(pa, app));
        Background background = new Background(backBranch);
        background.setApplicationBounds(Main.LARGE_BOUNDS);
        scene.addChild(background);

//---

public static final BoundingSphere LARGE_BOUNDS = new BoundingSphere(
            new Point3d(), 10000);
```


----------



## jagdfalke (8. Jun 2006)

Vielen Dank. So gehts natürlich auch  :wink:


----------

